# Hello! and a few miscellaneous questions



## Pyk (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi there, I've acquired a new (to me) automatic 06 just a few weeks ago and have spent just about all my free time researching things to do to it. I figured it's about time I register and say hello!

This is my daily driver so I'm wondering about a few modifications to make the interior a little more useful. (sorry if any of this is easily found, I have spent a while looking)

— *Make better use of all the space around the lock/unlock button and window switches?* This seems like a perfect place for my phone if it were shaped/arranged differently.

— *Use the existing 'dead' button next to lock/unlock as a button?* My garage door opener would be perfect here. I did see this on/off switch but it seems a bit pricy: JHP on/off switch
Does anyone know of pictures of this switch installed? I'm having a hard time imagining it from the image.

— *Replace ashtray with the original cubby?* My GTO apparently came with the 'smokers package' and as I don't smoke, I'm thinking that I might find the original cubby more useful but haven't been able to find any information on this part.

— Steering wheel extension? edit: I didn't realize the steering wheel telescoped.

And I'm interested in any other suggestions that I may have missed. I've already installed the almost free aux-in, turned up the gain on the stock subs, and replaced the blown rear side speakers. Currently I'm looking into replacing the stock subs with some inexpensive eights.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

make sure you check that wheel...it may feel tight but it moves in and out as well as up and down (tilt AND telescoping)...as a tall guy myself, I agree that the wheel won't get perfect for us but it isn't too bad...

Bill


----------



## Pyk (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow, thanks. I knew the original owner of this car and have spent a fair amount of time driving it, I can't believe we never found that it telescoped!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

glad it helped...I thought the same thing when I first bought mine and then one day while tilting the wheel, I pulled and it moved...very tight but it moved...enjoy!

Bill


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've never needed to telescope mine but I recall reading in the manual that it works that way.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Get rid of the smokers package and the cubby that will be there is a great spot for your phone and wallet.

As far as the switch price, it is WAY overpriced. Get used to grabbing you ankles though... GTO tax sucks.


----------



## hotrodder71 (Mar 29, 2010)

If you look in the back part of the center console there is a rectangle rubber piece that comes out and fits over the cup holders.I like it because its not permanent and can be used when you want.


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Contract Bohnman (WestCoastSpeed) for an AUX input on your stock radio, it's pretty neat if you listen to music off your phone etc.

Edit: Just realized you have this.


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

JHP Sport Gauges
Billet HVAC Knobs

I think these pieces add a nice little touch to the interior.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I do too but have you priced the gauges lately...ouch!
Bill


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

silversport said:


> I do too but have you priced the gauges lately...ouch!
> Bill


Find a used set like I did, you can always get your money back by selling them before you sell the car.


----------

